# Stratosphere Calendar



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi!

My wife recently upgraded to my son's Rezound (that's how parents upgrade, right?







) Anyway, she had a Stratosphere. She really liked the native calendar on the Stratosphere, and despises the one on the Rezound. I have searched Play, and really nothing is similar. I was wondering if anyone can pull the apk, and let me install it on my wife's phone, or tell me where I can get it. Her phone is not rooted. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

PARick said:


> Hi!
> 
> My wife recently upgraded to my son's Rezound (that's how parents upgrade, right?
> 
> ...


(_Copied from my post on another site_)

Business Calendar Free or Jorte Calendar are both pretty good... As a former Stratosphere user I really liked the embedded stock calendar app, although not much else about the phone itself...

The apk itself can probably be had from Dwitherall over at Rootzwiki, it is a stand-alone option in the Tweaked 2.2 ROM so I know he has seperate APK for it on his FTP site, but without a Stratosphere I have no way to get to it. He is really good about responding and helping out, a PM or post in any of this threads should get a response within a day, here is the Tweaked 2.2 ROM thread: [EI2][Rom][Odin][Cwm]Tweaked v2.2 UPDATED 07/11/12 - Stratosphere Development - RootzWiki

Note that side loading it in to the Rezound might require rooting and custom Recovery (Amon Ra or TWRP) to flash the APK into the firmware.

All that is well and good, but replacing the stock apps in the Rezound, or any Sense-based phone, is problematic and often causes more problems than it is worth because of the tight integration everything has with the Sense core of the phone, so basically YMMV but be ready to default and RUU back to stock if things get messed up really bad. If it was me, I would just switch to Jorte or learn to accept the Sense calendar, it's base calendar app is kinda crappy, but the widgets are really nice.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a link to download the stock calendar app from the Stratosphere EI2 ROM:

http://www.tonsit.com/tweakstrat/Apps/StockTWCalendar.apk

You might to rename it to it's official name: TouchWizCalendar.apk

Enjoy!


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> Here is a link to download the stock calendar app from the Stratosphere EI2 ROM:
> 
> http://www.tonsit.co...kTWCalendar.apk
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will give it a try!


----------

